# Does facebook make anyone else seem like a loser?



## pjnewt (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a facebook and I want to delete it, but I might need it for networking opportunities later drown the road. the thing is, im always anxious that people can see what I do, ive been made fun of on facebook bfore and I look like a total loser. I don't have many friends, post, or pictures, so I look like a lonely creep too. it also hurts me to see veryone else have fun on their newsfeed(parties, trips, ) while I just sit at home.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Just don't add anything to your facebook and stop looking at other peoples updates. I just have it around in case someone wants to message me.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

It makes me seem like a loser because I am one. Without it I would have no one though.


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Make it private and only share material with those closest with you. Don't put up with people treating you like trash. There is always the "block" feature. I have a FB to make others aware of issues many consider conpsiracy theories. But also to re-connect with old friends from way back. Don't take it personal. I hardley receive comments either. More reason I guess I joined SAS.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I almost never post on mine. One time I posted a very negative, long status. The next time I saw my extended family, that was the first thing they brought up. I regret ever posting it. 

But I also just get tired of hearing about how great everyone's lives are. My scumbag "friends" are always posting pictures of themselves having a grand ol time. They never invite me anywhere anymore. This crap has been going on for five years now. I'm told they "miss" me and that we should hang out more, but then they never bother to call me or ask if I want to hang out with them.

Who needs them.


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Valtron said:


> I almost never post on mine. One time I posted a very negative, long status. The next time I saw my extended family, that was the first thing they brought up. I regret ever posting it.
> 
> But I also just get tired of hearing about how great everyone's lives are. My scumbag "friends" are always posting pictures of themselves having a grand ol time. They never invite me anywhere anymore. This crap has been going on for five years now. I'm told they "miss" me and that we should hang out more, but then they never bother to call me or ask if I want to hang out with them.
> 
> *Who needs them.*


You don't need them. And I love it when someone says "oh I was just thinking about you, I was just about to call you." It's like "No you weren't." Do they really think we were born just yesterday?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I only really use it to check up on some family members who I don't see much. If anyone looked at my profile I'd look like a loser because nobody's posted on it since March, but I'm past the stage of caring now. I use Twitter more often anyway.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Not just made me, but makes social people look like one.


----------



## Glock22 (Jul 20, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel, I hate looking at everyone but me going out and doing fun things.
And those damn relationship updates! They get really old really fast.
It really depresses the crap out of me sometimes.


----------



## Thompson Stewartson (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, the happy people in Facebook photos depress me also. 

However, once you start joining in, you realise that the photos and the comments beneath them often don't reflect the night at all. 

I went on a night out with the people at work last week. It was horrible. No one really got on, interactions were clunky and when people weren't on their phones they were moaning about work before sneaking off early. However, if you weren't there and saw the Facebook photos and read the comments you'd think we had a riot of a night.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I deleted it again yesterday and found myself back here. Realistically I don't have friends. The people on my friends are just people I know, and I don't trust any of them.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I am deleting mine now.

It makes me even more depressed than I already am seeing my old friends having the time of their lives. 

Also...

Facebook makes me really paranoid when I watch porn...


WHY DO PORN SITES HAVE A LIKE BUTTON?


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Meh. Depressed is a far stretch. I could shave my profile down to 20 people from my current 40 easy.. What really gives? I only use it to post certain Things that mean something to me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

no lol


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Yup facebook makes me feel like a big loser and a loner.I use it to chat with my only good friend who is also socially awkward like me.Other than that i have no use for fb.Even if i do message someone they dont bother to reply back anyways.Its the same here too i try to initiate conversation with a person in my friends list saying hello but never get a reply.It makes me feel even worse than fb.


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

Guys the secret is to add nerd(ier people)s with lives! It makes the desire for more photos, friends and interactions less desirable. Well at least it did for me.


----------



## bracelets91 (Nov 27, 2012)

I deactivated mine, I just couldn't stand the people and their stupid mirror selfies anymore.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I want to delete mine too but I'm afraid my friend would come to me and ask why i deleted it.


----------



## Thompson Stewartson (Jul 22, 2013)

Be honest.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

I use Facebook on occasions. I hate the fact that it's just one big popularity contest.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Even though I'm really starting to hate it, I've been on facebook for too long to delete it. It drives me crazy though. "I'm pregnant"... ok congrats, now stfu about it! "(this person) is engaged"... followed by pics after pics of corny stuff making their life look like a fairy tale. People have just taken facebook wayyyy too far. I would actually probably delete facebook if I ever did find a life like these people are portraying.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I use Facebook for my own personal enjoyment, never to show off or pretend my life is perfect. I restrict the amount of friends to close friends and family only. I don't need 5 million friends to make me happy.


----------



## timb0 (Jul 24, 2013)

Auroras, totally agree with you there


----------



## pansie707 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, I feel like that too. Sometimes I feel as if even is having so much fun and I'm just sitting at home. I'm not into posting pics as much as everyone else so Im worried some people think I'm a looser. But I've tried to remind myself, "Who cares?" Ehh...harder than it looks.


----------



## Oogliemoovaeffer (Jul 24, 2013)

I last went on in February. Also sick to death of everyone going on holiday and talking about how they and a group of friends got drunk and did wild things with about 50 pics where they all look normal and there's me taking 50 pics of myself just to get one that looks remotely human lol.

It's incredibly sad, but I believe in the next life I'll be having all the fun!


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Facebook depresses me, I stopped posting things. No one cares what I have to say or how I am doing.
I am always lurking though..I find it useful to keep track of my favorite bands


----------



## Kaisser (Jun 15, 2013)

I deleted all the people i knew irl and family, leaving only online friends, and so far i'm damn happy with fb, no stress, no ****, just the people i like


----------



## m a r z a (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, when I scroll through the news feed I feel the same way. Some people (who I don't want to delete) I put in the acquaintance list so I don't see it in the newsfeed. 
Most of the time I'm on FB, I 'like' fan page updates, those make me feel better


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, Facebook.

I don't post anything on there anymore. The only reason I keep mine is for messaging certain friends. I don't want to act like I'm some pop diva on that pile of crud.


----------



## hippomeow (Jul 28, 2013)

I only made a FB because it was the thing to do.
I added a few close friends, family friends and family members.. it didn't add up to much. 
I then would get hassled because I didn't have many friends on it and everyone else would have hundreds and even thousands. Whoop-dee-doo.
I gave in and added people from my year in high school, people who I had met a few times but weren't really friends with. I added people just for the sake of numbers. 
The hassling stopped. 

Aren't people lovely?

I only use FB to keep up with family and close friends. I do see all the fun people are supposedly having, all the holidays they're going on, friendships, engagements, marriages. But remember that most people post the good things. They aren't going to post about the bad things in their lives (though, surprisingly, I've found that quite a few people do). 

Scrolling through all the good things that are happening to others does get me down more often than I'd like. Knowing that a lot of the kids I went to high school are taking massive steps in their lives and I can't even be in a shopping mall without feeling that i'm going to pass out.


----------



## Erik20 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes it makes me feel like a loser when I change my profile picture and get no likes at all. Then someone else changes their picture and I see them get 30 likes in half an hour. 
Also stuff like I only got about 50 friends on there, most of them are/were classmates so it seems I have no life outside of school. I see others with 300+ friends.
And yes all the pictures of all the fun times everyone is having, and planned events to which I'm not invited to.

I thought it was "funny" when that guy on the MTV Catfish show said that a profile was suspicious when someone has less then 100 friends. I don't think I even know 100 people, even if I do, certainly not well enough to add them as a friend.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

It did. Now I feel like a ninja. I disappeared.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't need Facebook as an affirmation that I'm a loser.


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

i don't know why i've got a facebook at all.. 

and i've been added to peoples facebook before, then after a while they remove me from there facebook? and i wonder are these people really my friends, in fact the people that remove me from theres aren't really friends that aren't worth keeping..so i say **** them all...they pretty much used me when they wanted help and that was all.. its not like we get along.

Im a sucker to helping people out and expecting something in return, just cause i got nothing to say to them...screw them ...
ok thats enough *****ing ..

I really have to stop looking at my facebook..


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

*Yes*

It makes everyone else seem like a loser(sic). (I would say more of a noob, life isn't all about competition so no one's a 'loser' here). I am happy with what I am doing and content in the fact that I can see things for what they are in this world (glum). I enjoy the occassional outing but not to the point where I could ever envy these people. Facebook does not make me feel diminutive so much as providing me something interesting to look at when I am bored. I subscribe to a few funny pages and I use FB essentially like a humour site with a few little updates on how some idiots from my old school are doing and providing me juicy details I wouldn't be able to reap any other way.
Maybe I sound like a douchebag but hey maybe I am being relatable here? Idk.

Imo, it's just worth keeping in mind when we view what's going on in the world around us we should remember that every path has its flaws and merits and I dunno about you but I'd rather be a cynical clear-headed introvert than an excitable generic outgoing ignoramus.


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

hippomeow said:


> I then would get hassled because I didn't have many friends on it and everyone else would have hundreds and even thousands. Whoop-dee-doo.
> 
> Aren't people lovely?


What's so great about having thousands of friends in the first place, should we envy them or should we actually be pitying them?
I choose the latter.
The cool thing is, they probably find some enjoyment in adding all these people (how?) so one needn't even feel sorry. Do what floats your boat, seriously who cares what someone like that thinks.


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

I hate FB to be honest it's nothing but a bragging status for some people that's why I hardly go on there. I like twitter better at least it's only 150 words


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

Facebook is awful. It does nothing but cause depression for people like us. I hate that some people on my "friend" list actually have like 2,000 friends. Seriously? And they post a status like "hi" and get 300 likes and comments like "I LOVE YOU!!! OMG I LOVE YOU!!!! YOU'RE AMAZING!!". Then there's the people constantly being tagged in friend's photos from nights out. It's just a reminder that I have no life and no friends. Or the people whose lives are just full of success after success and they flaunt it all over facebook. I really want to delete mine... damn this addiction! lol ops


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

Tell me about it. Today I checked FB one girl got married! Another person said I had the most amazing time with my boyfriend last night he is so super I love my hunny!!! I think I will go into a hole and cry now:mum Thanks Facebook for making my self-esteem go up again:clap I just had to check it lol


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

no more like a romantic type, she understands even if its just for fun


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I sometimes look up old friends or people from school, and I always get depressed at how many friends that they have, and the pics of them going out. It makes me feel like a total loser every time.


----------



## Ukulele (Aug 4, 2013)

My friend list is limited to just a few acquaintances, and I only use it for school projects since it seems people love organizing them online and don't say a word in real life. If it wasn't because of that, I would have deleted it long ago.
Anyway, I don't need to see others' lives to feel like a loser. After all, most people there are just pretending to have the perfect life. They want to feel like celebrities in their social circle; sharing pictures of them at parties, trips; updating their status saying what they are doing, where they are, who they are with, how they feel, etc etc.


----------



## monstercorp (Jul 14, 2013)

I was feeling like that with FB that I used to deactivate and reactivate my account many times. Now it's been active for about 6 months but I never post anything and I don't upload photos, make comments, nothing... I just go on FB to chat with a few people I know but never actually see and sometimes just to say "hello, how you doing?" and stuff like that. I also get deppressed when I see others having the time of their lives, well I think the feeling of sadness is getting to a lesser grade. I use to scroll down the page just to see what a load of c...p other people say, some posts are fun though but I think most are s..t. There ain't no pictures on my Biography, I don't even have one of those state-of-the-art smart phones with lots of apps to take and edit pictures, I just have a cheap cell phone that takes the worst pictures in the world. I also hate when I add someone I know then I see them on FB, talk to them but they never reply, it makes me feel like deleting them from my list of "friends" but then I think "what gives?", nothing will happen if I do that so I just let them there and never talk to them anymore 'cause I know they won't answer back and the bad thing is that some of them used to bee good friends/acquaintances with me. FB sucks but I'll keep using it anyway...


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

pjnewt said:


> I have a facebook and I want to delete it, but I might need it for networking opportunities later drown the road. the thing is, im always anxious that people can see what I do, ive been made fun of on facebook bfore and I look like a total loser. I don't have many friends, post, or pictures, so I look like a lonely creep too. it also hurts me to see veryone else have fun on their newsfeed(parties, trips, ) while I just sit at home.


Networking for business is meant for LinkedIn profiles.

Facebook is the ultimate self hate tool, which is why I dropped it 3 years ago or more.


----------



## AstroBoy93 (Dec 21, 2012)

I avoid logging in on my account because I know it will make me feel bad about myself, but sometimes I just can't help it. The only reason I won't delete is because I'm part of several college discussion groups and it's important. And because I like playing Candy Crush.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah. everyone has group photos either with friends or family. I only have pictures of myself. :/ I guess it might be a bit creepy. Oh well XD

I rarely post stuff anymore. Maybe 2-3 times a month I'll Share a funny meme.


----------



## GONZOGR8 (Nov 17, 2011)

Getting rid of Facebook. Tired of opening it up thinking , "Let me see what the people with lives are doing." Guess I felt I needed it so I could seem I had a life. Not going to wait anymore to see if anyone Likes my status update when I do update.


----------



## kaatherine (Jul 31, 2013)

I got rid of mine. Far too depressing. I never posted anything because I was too anxious, and no one ever talked to me on it, so it was kinda just like a giant, public reminder that I have no friends. Embarrassing. Sometimes I want it back just because I'm better at talking online on the rare occasion that somebody talks to me first... I always regret re-activating though. It's always the same thing.


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

I think people who post about how they did this and that and post pics all over the place and have to tell how wonderful the boyfriend/girlfriend is very self-centered they crave attention they want to see how many likes they can get and see how many people will comment and the people who never post and never post photos aren't self-centered because they have lives they do not need to share their business with the entire world they keep it to themselves just think about it


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I've never had a Facebook profile, which in itself makes me a social reject. I had a "Bebo" profile for a week or so back when I was about 13 but I closed it after a couple of classmates made negative comments about my picture.

Even putting aside the risk of that kind of thing happening again, it doesn't really appeal to me. I'm the kind of person that says something very intense and personal (which I do_ anonymously_ on the internet) or nothing at all. When I see people on Facebook and Twitter posting messages that read "my family is my life" and other such things, I just find it... off-putting, I suppose. I guess I'm pretty ****ed up.


----------

